# Mercedes W124 Custom Door Panels



## MattS2K (Dec 8, 2009)

Decided to upgrade the stereo in the 300CE. It's a Hybrid Audio 2-way active setup utilizing their Legatia L6SE mid-bass and L1SE tweeters paired with a Clarus 10 woofer all powered by an ARC Audio 1100.5. Was absolutely blown away with the fit and finish of the custom door cards my installer hand-made, wanted to share some photos as I've never seen another custom set for a W124 turn out this nice! 

before









after









also check out the two-piece sandwich style inserts he made to mount the L1 pros in the factory location. They even twist-lock into the existing factory spring connector locations.










All credit goes to Josh @ Audio Solutions (https://www.facebook.com/AudioSolutionsByJosh/)


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

i like how he matched the grill's forward and rearward angles to the pleated leather portion of the door. very nice.

how's it sound?


----------



## MattS2K (Dec 8, 2009)

benny z said:


> i like how he matched the grill's forward and rearward angles to the pleated leather portion of the door. very nice.
> 
> how's it sound?


I agree - I really love how he matched the angles. I asked him to keep it as OE looking as possible and I think he really nailed it. Could not be happier.










Honestly it sounds amazing. This is my first "real" car stereo (have had several high end stock systems in bmw/etc but nothing custom) and it blows me away every time I get in the car. I am now a format elitist when it comes to audio files, it is amazing how flat a low rate MP3 sounds compared to a CD. 

The build quality of the car contributes to the sound but it is very warm tight mid-bass and extremely clear highs. Can't get over the clarity.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Mids and tweeters look great. Those door panels are spot on


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Very well done. You should give your fabricator a review in the review section and help his business.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/professional-installer-locator-review-forum/


----------



## MattS2K (Dec 8, 2009)

rockinridgeline said:


> Very well done. You should give your fabricator a review in the review section and help his business.
> 
> Professional Installer Locator & Review Forum - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum


Great idea, just did!


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice work. Do you have any pics of the other side of the door panel.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Man I went and googled some interiors pics for this MB model,there's just no visible front speakers from what I can see.Nicely executed by your installer.


----------



## Jakub220 (Dec 3, 2015)

Looks amazing! Very professional!


----------



## LaydSierra (Aug 20, 2009)

Lol that install looks familiar. I've worked with Josh at a couple jobs now & he lives just up the road from me. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice flow on those pods! Don't see many of those here in New England anymore, let alone coupes!


----------



## MattS2K (Dec 8, 2009)

So once again, my installer exceeded my expectations - almost to a fault. We decided to complete the Hybrid Audio family tree in the car and exchange the IDQ10 for a Dual 4-Ohm Clarus 12 and for him to build a custom enclosure. Jesus Christ, I thought it sounded good before but now it is game changing. Punchy instant bass at basically all frequencies and the imaging sounds like the sub is sitting in the front seat with you. Could not be happier, very glad I decided to go full retard and spend even more money on this stereo. Picked the car up last night and it was covered in dust so gave it a quick wash and snapped some pics.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Holy crap that came out fantastic,kudos to your installer.Is that a port next to sub,if so what's the tuning.Thats one clean looking Benzo,should be proud.


----------



## MattS2K (Dec 8, 2009)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Holy crap that came out fantastic,kudos to your installer.Is that a port next to sub,if so what's the tuning.Thats one clean looking Benzo,should be proud.


Thanks man! Yes, port... tuned to 32HZ.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

MattS2K said:


> Thanks man! Yes, port... tuned to 32HZ.


Have you thought about grill inserts to protect that beautiful equipment?


----------



## MattS2K (Dec 8, 2009)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Have you thought about grill inserts to protect that beautiful equipment?


Josh did offer to make me press-in grills, may take him up on it. Still undecided.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

This coupe looks fantastic, my next favorite to its big brother SEC.


----------

